# Scared silly about flying and winter driving



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi, I am leaving here, southern Alberta, in the snow on Tuesday to drive to Montana. We are then driving to Great Falls on Friday to fly Saturday morning to Las Vegas. We are going to the NASCAR race, which I am so excited about. But I still have to drive myself partway and then fly. I am terrified of flying. My shrink has given me a huge bottle of clonazepam for the planes, we fly from Great Falls to Salt Lake and then on to Vegas. I have Gravol in case I get sick feeling but I am so scared of the planes. I know it is silly, I have read all the books and taken some courses but it hasn't helped.I am hoping that once we get off the ground in Salt Lake I will just be so excited about the race, the fear will lessen.I have the Immodium and Lomotil and the Depends, which are so embarrassing, but I think I am ready. Wish me luck.I love NASCAR racing, so if you are watching, I will be the one in the top row jumping up and down yelling for Dale Jr. and Tony Stewart.Any advice would be a help. Thanks.siennamover57


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

No advice to offer, but as you may know from my posts I come from a mystical background. I did a reading on your trip and see a delay with the car portion of your trip that has something to do with a man and a relative of his....the plane ride goes well and you even get a nice surprise while on the plane. I'm curious about what that is. Please let me know when you get back!


----------



## PK6 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Sienna.. I may have answered you back in the D forum when I was saying what a success my flight last month was.. Stick to water absolutely from today on, no cheating and eat lightly for the drive and little but bland food the day before the flight, I ate toast lightly buttered. And take the anxiety pills starting anytime, though you may not want to if you're driving. I gave myself a dose of them the night before, in the morning before the flight and another when I got to the airport. It worked for me. Best of luck


----------

